# Who's thaaat girl?



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Mommy, who is this girl?











It's me, but I don't have a name yet, my Mommy is still undecided.....











These are all the toys I got from Mommy....











But now ....get me out of here.....











Oh, that's better, I like it here better....











Now I am going to take a little nap and then Mommy can give me a bath and make me pretty.











Ok, so here I am....






















Do I get a treat now?


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my dear Sammy she is just adorable!!!!! She looks so fiesty...and tiny. How much does she weight? I know you must be thrilled beyond words with her and I am so happy for you.
Congratulations... I will stay tuned for the naming and of course more pics.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Too precious for words! :wub::wub: I love her playpen. Looks like she'll be spoiled for sure. Also love the pictures with her in the pearls and her bow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sammie, your little baby girl is just beyond adorable. You must be so happy...and I am happy with you.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

She is just to too cute for words!! She is so pretty in her purls. I love that picture. Well truth is ...I love them all! I can't wait to see what her name will be.....


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

ooooo weeee look at that foxi roxi. I love the pearls.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!! I can see she is LOVED already! :-D what names are you thinking so far? does she seem like a Vivi?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

What a precious baby. She'll have to grow some to get as big as her toys :HistericalSmiley:. Too cute. She's obviously going to get everything she wants in her precious life.

Sweetums.....so wonderful.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is so sweet 

Congrats on the new baby girl!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

TLR said:


> Oh my dear Sammy she is just adorable!!!!! She looks so fiesty...and tiny. How much does she weight? I know you must be thrilled beyond words with her and I am so happy for you.
> Congratulations... I will stay tuned for the naming and of course more pics.


Maybe something is wrong with my I pad, but it looks like Lynda's dogs in your siggy?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy -- She is sooooooooooooo cute. I love the big green bow -- and the toys are bigger than she is.  For the time being, I think I will call her "Princess No Name". How is Poupette doing with her? Hope it's going well.

I truly hope and pray with all my heart that this little Princess is everything that you've wanted and that she will have a long and happy life with you as her furever Mom. You deserve so much happiness and I know how the fluffs are your babies -- like mine are for me.

Her little face is the type that I know you wanted and she's just so very cute. Looks like she's got a little bit of "devil" in her too -- so she's going to be a handful (of fun) for a while.

Congratulations again on your new baby.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh Saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamy, I love the set up for the adorable baby. And her precious face is saying, "Mommy, it's okay, I don't need a name, I just too darn cute" 

Congrats, and give the precious one a kiss for me, can you make it two?

Hugs and love,
Christine


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

TLR;20135How much does she weight?
Congratulations....[/QUOTE said:


> I don't know! Tuesday I am taking her to the Vet for liver shunt test and I will weight her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Maybe something is wrong with my I pad, but it looks like Lynda's dogs in your siggy?


I have no idea, on mine it shows Ben.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

adorable


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She is precious.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh Sammy, she is beautiful! I just love her. Please, more pictures and tell us every detail about her. Congratulations on your beautiful new baby.

(And I am sure Poupetta will come around!)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sammy, she is precious!! She looks so full of love.:wub: I love her fancy playpen..:wub: Great pics...waiting on the name..:wub::Waiting:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations on your new baby.....can't wait to see more pictures. You must be so happy and I am happy for you. Enjoy her!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, that little look on her sweet face!!! What a doll baby and best of luck with her Sammy. You certainly do deserve some good luck since it sure has been a challenging time for you. Happy that you finally got your new little girl. Like the rest, waiting to hear what her name will be.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

ADORABLE! Congratulations!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How adorable! I love love her! She is a tiny precious package!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

*I. LOVE. HER. :wub::wub::wub:*

*She is perfect in every way. I'm soooo happy for you Sammy!!!*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well Sammy, I think she is absolutely precious and she looks like everything any Malt mommy would love to pieces. 

By the way, as far as a name, how about *LYNDA*:HistericalSmiley:

I tried to get Deb (educ8m) to name Gracie Lynda but she wouldn't bite.:HistericalSmiley:

If not Lynda, I love the name Lucia:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lynda said:


> Well Sammy, I think she is absolutely precious and she looks like everything any Malt mommy would love to pieces.
> 
> By the way, as far as a name, how about *LYNDA*:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


OR Debbie??? LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy, she is stunningly gorgeous! What a beautiful fluff baby!:wub::wub:

I love all of the pictures. I think the one of her sitting by the beautifully framed picture of Dolcina is precious ... very beautiful. I'm sure your angel in Heaven, Dolcina , loves it, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

We still don't know who's that girl....

the probable names are still sealed in an envelope and maybe will be revealed on....can't say yet:w00t: 












... she will need couple of lessons from sweet little Ana, how to "nose pose"
Does Ana have any teaching classes coming up soon? 







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Sammy, 

She is just a little doll! I love the name Vivianna..."Vivi" for short. In fact, a couple of years ago, my niece gave met the honor of naming her third little girl when she was born...the first two are Valeria and Vanessa...so I picked Vivianna. No matter what you name her, she is and she will continue to be, oh, so heavenly and perfect. Congratulations, again!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> Oh Sammy,
> 
> She is just a little doll! I love the name Vivianna..."Vivi" for short. In fact, a couple of years ago, my niece gave met the honor of naming her third little girl when she was born...the first two are Valeria and Vanessa...so I picked Vivianna. No matter what you name her, she is and she will continue to be, oh, so heavenly and perfect. Congratulations, again!!!


I love Vivianna, too! Vivi ... so sweet. That was on my favorite Italian name list for Sammy. :wub::wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sammy! I can't see any of the pictures. I just see an "x." Does anyone know why? I can't wait to see her!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMg she is so preeeetyyyyy :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> Sammy! I can't see any of the pictures. I just see an "x." Does anyone know why? I can't wait to see her!


I'm not much of a computer wizzzz, can someone maybe suggest where is the problem?:blink:





lynda said:


> By the way, as far as a name, how about *LYNDA*:HistericalSmiley:
> I tried to get Deb (educ8m) to name Gracie Lynda but she wouldn't bite.:HistericalSmiley:





Furbabies mom said:


> OR Debbie??? LOL


Wait :eusa_hand: Let's toss a coin :supacool::walklikeanegyptian:



Still not telling the name, building up the suspense on this thread until you tell me you can't handle the wait anymore:smpullhair:


You asked for more pix, so now I can say I am her private paparazzi


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dear Heaven above she is a doll.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sammy, Can you try to email pics to me? @ [email protected]
Pleeeze!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG sooo cute!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

She is such a doll! Congrats!! How old is she and how big is she expect to be when she is full grown?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> She is such a doll! Congrats!! How old is she and how big is she expect to be when she is full grown?


She is 3 months old, 
her Sire is 3.2 lbs
her Dame is 4.0 lbs

So she is expected to be about 3.5lbs

Here is a bonus picture:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh Sammy she is just too cute.....I am so excited for you!!!! Love the pictures, keep them coming....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sammie, she is a cute little thing! 
Please do a BAT test asap. Also remember that most genetic disease does not appear in the first year. 
Who is your breeder? What lines is she from? 
I have two dogs who are half Korean, both from a reputable breeder in Europe. 
I pray only the best for you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

She is sooooo cute. I am in love with her already!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

sophiesmom said:


> Oh my gosh Sammy she is just too cute.....I am so excited for you!!!! Love the pictures, keep them coming....



:ThankYou:




edelweiss said:


> Sammie, she is a cute little thing!
> Please do a BAT test asap. Also remember that most genetic disease does not appear in the first year.
> Who is your breeder? What lines is she from?
> I have two dogs who are half Korean, both from a reputable breeder in Europe.
> I pray only the best for you.



We have a Vet appointment tomorrow, Tuesday to do the BAT test.

The Sire is 3 years old and is from Korea, the Dame is also 3 years old and is local.

Since my previous thread caused so much upheaval, I prefer not to discuss the name of the breeder because I don't want others to think that I am promoting her.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just love all the pics of that little dollbaby and your other dollbaby!!!!!:wub::wub:


----------

